# Handmade custom built backgrounds?



## Bry__xo (Aug 11, 2007)

Hello there. 

Does anybody know of a company/person/peoplesss that make custom designed faux rock backgrounds and other viv decorations etc?
I have 2x 3ft and 2x 4fts vivs that I want to give a complete makeover too. Thinking different themes, OH likes the idea of a Jurassic Park themed one, with fossils and dinosaur skeletons etc in the walls.. I was also thinking maybe an egyptian themed one, with the background to look like sand and to have pyramids and a sphinx coming out of the back wall.. not too sure on others but I really like the builds on here where the whole of the inside of the viv is covered - walls, shelves, platforms etc but I am just not creative enough, nor do I have the time or patience to be able to create them myself.

Three of the vivs are for leos, and one is for a corn, however the corn will hopefully be arriving soon and is a hatchling so will not be living in the full sized viv for a while as yet so its not very urgent but I really would love to get this done.

Thanks :2thumb:


----------



## shelby_84 (Oct 19, 2011)

Hi, I know ch4dg makes jurassic park themed backgrounds and they are amazing, but unsure if he sells them :-S and yes faux rock backgrounds are a drain on the mind... Totally worth it though! :-D check mine out! Hehe:2thumb:


----------



## Bry__xo (Aug 11, 2007)

shelby_84 said:


> Hi, I know ch4dg makes jurassic park themed backgrounds and they are amazing, but unsure if he sells them :-S and yes faux rock backgrounds are a drain on the mind... Totally worth it though! :-D check mine out! Hehe:2thumb:


Yours looks really good! 
Ive tried scouring the internet for companies but havent found anything so far 
Ive just searched for some pictures of ch4dg's jurassic park ones and youre right- they are amazing! x


----------



## ch4dg (Jul 24, 2008)

shelby_84 said:


> Hi, I know ch4dg makes jurassic park themed backgrounds and they are amazing,


cheers for the mention:2thumb:



Bry__xo said:


> Yours looks really good!
> Ive tried scouring the internet for companies but havent found anything so far
> Ive just searched for some pictures of ch4dg's jurassic park ones and youre right- they are amazing! x


thanks, if you wanna see more just clink the links in my sig : victory:

but people do sell them by either home business and store business' but just to warn you for a 3ft, your prob looking at £150 min then plus extra ££'s depending on what you want and thats normally for just basic rock formations.


----------



## Bry__xo (Aug 11, 2007)

ch4dg said:


> thanks, if you wanna see more just clink the links in my sig : victory:


Ive been having a look at them all actually - Im in awe! :gasp:




ch4dg said:


> but people do sell them by either home business and store business' but just to warn you for a 3ft, your prob looking at £150 min then plus extra ££'s depending on what you want and thats normally for just basic rock formations.


Hmm.. looks as though I might be forking out lots!
But thats okay. Do you sell them? I hadnt actually seen your Jurassic Park one the OH had the idea of using that as a theme - I hope you dont mind!
As well as that I would like an Egyptian themed one, a colosseum themed one and a Lord of the Rings themed one - the Forest of Fanghorn with lots of branches and trees as its for the corn snake, and the last one for the leos I was thinking a cave type thing with stalactites and stalagmites (sp?).

Instead of just having a background I would like a whole viv formation really - sides and walls, and platforms/levels, hides and bowls etc all integrated.


----------



## TurboUK (Oct 24, 2010)

Hey, Becky Wheeler who is a member on here, she has done all of my vivs for me. I am very happy with the outcome and price I paid for everything she has done. I would send her a pm and take it from there. Here are some links of the work that she has done for me in the past.

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/633351-grand-canyon-vivarium-background-pics-4.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/617590-custom-rainforest-background-2.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/715552-ruins-theme-basking-platform-pics-4.html

http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/forums/habitat/659284-latest-project-basking-platform-videos.html


----------



## Bry__xo (Aug 11, 2007)

Thanks very much Turbo! You're right, her stuff is good! Will give her a PM now. :2thumb:


----------



## sarahreeves (Oct 6, 2010)

*Custom Backgrounds etc*

Hi all,

just thought I'd add to this thread that I also do backgrounds. This is the most recent one I have done:
Slash's Custom Built Vivarium.m4v - YouTube

I live in london and do all backgrounds at my home so if you dont live locally we'd have to arrange delivery etc.
If you are interested PM me and ill give you a quote. As I am still relatively new to it all my prices are pretty low! 

Thanks, Sarah


----------

